# The Elusive Furtra color.........



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*The Elusive Futura color.........*

I have been trying to capture the color of the Lincoln Futura.The interior is a pearl white,although it tend to go in the brown area.Photos are untouched.Thoughts?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I like it so far. I think when you start adding the little details it will really make this build stand out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

White base coat?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Its a nice paint job dude, NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT, but I'm wondering the same thing here man, if its not just A LITTLE TO LIGHT here is all,..Matbe its the light that its in, of the shot even, 
But it will work Anyway you paint it as well, So no worries,.....The kit on the box is Light as well...So this may be CLOSE ENOUGH..Maybe "ONE MORE COAT would do it"....
....

I have this kit my self and have had for quit some time now ever sense it came out,....I don't think i cant paint the thing well enough just now my self with what have to do it with, So I will have to wait on some new inspirations be for I tackle it really,.............but it is a NICE KIT,...Anyway you look at it...And Very well made,....IT'S A KEEPER,....I think I will set on one for a few years as well SEE WHAT HAPPENES TO IT with time....









*Ian*


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Pete McKay said:


> White base coat?


Yes,the pearl is translucent so a gloss white undercoat went on first.When it is put together I will shoot some photos in daylight.It shows the color much better.I did not want to go over,it matches the color photos I have of the car.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

As most of us probably know, the paint used on the real Futura had an iridescent, shimmering effect (IIRC, it contained ground fish scales). This effect was dependent on the slight difference in viewing angle between the two eyes, therefore it didn’t show up well on color film — the car looked dead flat white in color photos. It was repainted red for its appearance in the 1959 film _It Started With a Kiss_.

What you’re using, a translucent pearl finish over a gloss white basecoat, is probably the closest approximation to the original color. Without grinding up a lot of fish scales, that is!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Did the Whitewalls.........*

It's starting to look like something.........Turn lights painted in front,exhaust and detail added in back.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Beautiful color on that Futura.
the wide whitewalls will look sharp,too.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking really good!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks terrific!

James


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I love it ! I built one a couple years ago ! It should still be in the gallery on here. As you know there are no really good accurate color photo's of this car..The product I used on top of a white base coat was Iridesent opal in a rattle can from Valspar the color was called Ice Blue. The other thing is whites can vary from cool to warm as well ..But it looks great I think you captured the color well ,as best we can tell on the computer screen..Jeff


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, a white Batmobile, what the...?:freak: It just needs the turbine exhaust out the back....


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

scotpens said:


> As most of us probably know, the paint used on the real Futura had an iridescent, shimmering effect (IIRC, it contained ground fish scales).


It was probably actually ground up pearls, which they used to use in paint mixes, hence the name. Given modern regs about overharvesting, EPA regs for various things, even PETA, who knows, I doubt real pearls are still used. Now it's probably synthetic, or manufacturers use just the shells and grind them up. I haven't shot a pearl paint job since the late 70's, so I don't pay attention to what's what. Things have changed a bit since then.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Disco58 said:


> It was probably actually ground up pearls, which they used to use in paint mixes, hence the name. Given modern regs about overharvesting, EPA regs for various things, even PETA, who knows, I doubt real pearls are still used. Now it's probably synthetic, or manufacturers use just the shells and grind them up. I haven't shot a pearl paint job since the late 70's, so I don't pay attention to what's what. Things have changed a bit since then.


It was fish scales ground up in the paint mix,It was shot by Ghia in Italy.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

The Futura was painted red for a 1959 movie 'It Started With A Kiss'. I think I might do mine from there, red is easier to do than the pearlescent paint that the show car was done in.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish I could of have seen your build before I built mine. From all the reference pictures the color I found to be closest was Testers Boyd Enamel Paint Ice Blue Pearl. It never dawned on me that the pearl white in the photos was picking up the ice blue from its surroundings.

Here's a photo, but the photo makes it look way dark.



It would have probably been better if I had dusted the Ice Blue Pearl with the pearl white that you had used.

Maybe I will build that second Futura in my stash as a Futura and not convert it to a Batmobile. I can then try to add the normal chassis and engine from the deluxe Batmobile kit so the hood can be opened, and then paint it as I described above, as yours looks pretty good in pearl white!


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like that ice blue color.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

falcondesigns......Build look's great,,,Nice paint, Too..........Any more on it, Lately ??

MOE.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

s.moe said:


> falcondesigns......Build look's great,,,Nice paint, Too..........Any more on it, Lately ??
> 
> MOE.


Trying to figure out how to mask the interior,once that's done,just need to put it all together...........


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

falcondesigns......Sound's great....Post some finished Pic's when you get it done.......

MOE.


----------

